# 7 WT Method or Exocett?



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

my method is my absolute go to for Texas Reds. Favorite rod I own. Also have 6 one and method - the salt in the 9 is sweet. but the method is a special rod for me.
I use the rio redfish line in TX and run a bone fish line in Belize.


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

Thanks Jamie, are you using a 7 WT Rio Redfish line on the 7 WT rod or upping it to an 8?


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Both are awesome rods. If you like more feel and a smooth flex with a quick snap, then go T&T, if you want a pure wind punching beast, then the red rocket. Both are my two favorite 7wts. I’m in the same conundrum right now...


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

Thanks Rick, thinking I might give the Method a shot due to the price drop and limited availability. Send like if it isn't the right rod for me I shouldn't have too much trouble finding someone to take it off my hands.


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

I own both and love both of them but the Method is my favorite. I don't overline it, I fish the 7wt flats pro and it works well for the fishery here in NE FL. I can turn the fly over on those 40' or less shots in the creeks and still reach out a touch them in the wintertime. You can carry and pick up a lot of line with that rod but it still has quite a bit of feel to it.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

I don't "overline" my method. &wt Rio redfish for Texas gulf and bonefish for Belize.


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

I have 6- and 9-weight Methods and have never felt the urge to overline either.

Seems like Sage will replace the Method with something to be announced at iCAST (thanks, Captain Obvious).


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

Went ahead and pulled the trigger on the Method, thanks for all the advice. The only downside I can see is that I wind up really liking it which leads to listing after waterer is replacing it. I think Sage is set to release Konnetic HD+ this year


----------



## Craighead (Jul 21, 2016)

nothing like a 7wt method! get one while you can! my favorite rod to fish. even when its blowing 15+ mine is paired with the 7wt rio flats pro and i have caught everything from bonefish, snook, reds, tarpon, and permit on it


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Can anyone compare the 7wt Method to the 8 wt and 9 wt.

I have a bunch of experience with the 8 wt and 9 wt. I hear the 7 wt is the standout in the group. Should I just assume I’ll like the 7?


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

brokeoff said:


> Can anyone compare the 7wt Method to the 8 wt and 9 wt.
> 
> I have a bunch of experience with the 8 wt and 9 wt. I hear the 7 wt is the standout in the group. Should I just assume I’ll like the 7?


the only sage rods I have ever truly liked has been the method 7 & 8wt.


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

Received the new 7 WT method and just did some test casting with a Cortland Redfish WF7F and really like it! Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

G McC said:


> Received the new 7 WT method and just did some test casting with a Cortland Redfish WF7F and really like it! Thanks for the recommendations.


 Hey G McC,

I’m lookin to invest in a 7wt myself to keep in the skiff for Texas reds. I’ve got a method 8 and it’s a cannon! I couldn’t imagine trying to make 20’ casts with it and have the leader turn over very well. With that method 7 do you feel like it’s going to turn over a leader for those 20’-30’ shots? 

Thanks for any help


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

I think so but haven't really tested it in actual fishing conditions yet. It seems to cast off the tip easily. Plan on taking it out for some flooded grass redfish in the next few days so I'll find out.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

brokeoff said:


> Can anyone compare the 7wt Method to the 8 wt and 9 wt.
> 
> I have a bunch of experience with the 8 wt and 9 wt. I hear the 7 wt is the standout in the group. Should I just assume I’ll like the 7?


There is a guy here on the board named Danny Moody. Great guy and great caster. I believe he's owned all 3 of those wt Methods, including a 6, which he let me used once (nice rod). Hopefully he'll chime in on this.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

C Brueckner said:


> Hey G McC,
> 
> I’m lookin to invest in a 7wt myself to keep in the skiff for Texas reds. I’ve got a method 8 and it’s a cannon! I couldn’t imagine trying to make 20’ casts with it and have the leader turn over very well. With that method 7 do you feel like it’s going to turn over a leader for those 20’-30’ shots?
> 
> Thanks for any help


20-30 foot shots are no trouble for me with the 7wt using rio redfish line.


----------



## JDRProductions (Apr 9, 2017)

I also have a 7wt Method. Rio Redfish in 7wt. The more I use it, the more I’m in love with this rod. It was intended to be a special purpose rod for me...calm sub 10mph wind days for skiddish fish on skinny flats. Similar to others, I quickly learned it fishes great even in moderate wind. Sage really nailed it on this design.


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

Short shots were no problem for me fishing the flood tides last week. Using a Cortland Redfish 7 WT line, which I believe is closer to true 7 WT standard, and throwing a size 4 Merkin type crab fly with mini or micro brass eyes.


----------

